# Pregnant cat first time advice :)



## maiseysmummy (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a lovely calico girl who is about 6 weeks pregnant, she is seeing a vet next week. Im just looking for any tips and advice from more experienced breeders as this is the first time for me and my cat. Exciting but also a bit scary! I have a big bed with drawers underneath, which she can get into through the top of bed in the corner where there is a gap in the mattress, she spends alot of time in there and i have a feeling this is where she will have the kittens....can i move her and them from there, and if so, when? Obviously its not ideal having her and the kits under my bed in my knicker drawer 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SarahJ (Mar 28, 2010)

How exciting!  I can't give any specific advice as I don't have any personal experience with cat pregnancies, but congratulations to both you and your kitty!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum, here is a reply I posted for someone else, but it has a lot of helpful advice!

I've only had one cat (_Shadow, 2004_) kitten in my home as an adult ... and a few when I was a small child, so I have extremely limited experience in this area. I've fostered and bottle-raised kittens, but those experiences are vastly different from birthing.

First, I don't like to let kitties kitten wherever. I feel it is necessary for me to have access at any time and I don't want her putting kittens out of reach and/or in places I can't keep cleaned and sanitary. For me, this means NO under furniture access. 
I also feel it is best to keep new mothers separated from all other animals. Shadow was *very* accepting of all of our housecats ... until she gave birth ... then she became a hissing, growling and aggressive little demon if she saw another cat! This was another reason she was kept in the bathroom. I visited often to keep her from getting bored and to give her some undivided attention, but invariably she was more interested in her babies than she was with me until the kittens reached about 6wks old, then she was DELIGHTED for me to come and take her away from the kitts and give her a break.

Next, mamma cats like to have a cozy, cave-like place to birth and raise their litter. Nesting boxes should be both roomy and private. 
How about something like a tall Rubbermaid Storage Tote?















These totes are sturdy, moisture-proof, easy to clean/sanitize and check on the litter by removing the top and they won't collapse if Mamma jumps on top. A large size also provides plenty of room for her to maneuver herself and not accidentally lay on any kittens in a cramped space. Fold towels and place them in a pillowcase for their bedding. The pillowcase prevents little kitten claws from getting tangled in terry-cloth loops. 
You can cut a preggie-cat-sized access hole, about 3-4" above the bedding level to prevent kittens from accidentally rolling out of the nest. In addition, if a kitten will not release a nipple when she is exiting, the edge of the access hole will gently bump the kitten off the teat and it will remain in the nest and not be dragged out. By the time the kittens are big enough to get out of the access hole on their own you can enlarge the hole for easier kitten access in and out.

I kept Shadow in our Master Bathroom. It was large and easy to kitten/cat-proof and clean. It also kept two closed doors between our housecat residents. The bathroom was fine for Shadow. As a new mother all she wanted to do was nurse, care for her kittens, eat, drink and litterbox. She had no interest in playing or exercising so the small bathroom was sufficient. As the kittens grew older and began to explore I eventually gave them the bathroom and adjoining bedroom during hours when I was awake and Shadow would join them. At one point I did try to allow her access to the bedroom while she was nursing her litter and she tried to move them under the King sized bed. They would be inaccessible under there and difficult for me to clean so I confined her back to the bathroom until the kittens were about 5wks old and she could then take them on 'field trips' to the bedroom with her so everyone could exercise and explore together.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## maiseysmummy (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for replies, ive cleared out my built in cuboard in the bedroom and have just put a big box with a smallish entrance in there, its dark and cozy and tucked away, she seems to like it and hasnt gone under the bed again so thats good. she is the only pet in the house so no worries there. Just a waiting game now, vet thinks she has about 4 weeks left! We have lots of good homes lined up, probably more than we need to be honest but thats not a bad thing with all the unwanted cats nowadays. Luckily i work in the animal care industry and so do all the prospective owners, so i know these kitties wont just be a novelty.  Cant wait to meet them!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! Please post updates. I rescue and foster and while I dislike seeing more/more kittens born, I still enjoy seeing photos of them and raising them myself through the foster program. It certainly isn't their fault they are born into an overpopulated world so we do the best for them and work at prevention, doing what we can in all areas to help them and educate people.


----------



## maiseysmummy (Mar 27, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Yay! Please post updates. I rescue and foster and while I dislike seeing more/more kittens born, I still enjoy seeing photos of them and raising them myself through the foster program. It certainly isn't their fault they are born into an overpopulated world so we do the best for them and work at prevention, doing what we can in all areas to help them and educate people.



I understand, she is being spayed asap so at least it dosent happen again to one cat of many. Thankfully knowing all the future owners i know all babies will be spayed/nuetered also, and while it is far from ideal with so many cats in shelters, at least i know none of mine will reproduce. One friend has 6 rescues already, four of which stay at her mothers house and two at hers so i think she is looking forward to having her own right from the start 

p.s Good for you for fostering


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*sigh* I understand exactly how your friend feels! I would LOVE to be able to choose my own cat, but I am also honored that these cats choose me to rescue them. How close to birth do you think your kitty is? _Is her name Maisey or is Maisey your personal cat?_


----------



## maiseysmummy (Mar 27, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> *sigh* I understand exactly how your friend feels! I would LOVE to be able to choose my own cat, but I am also honored that these cats choose me to rescue them. How close to birth do you think your kitty is? _Is her name Maisey or is Maisey your personal cat?_



Ahh but its a wonderful thing you do, i have 3 years to wait before i can rescue where i live (i have a two year old daughter and am expecting my second, here we arent allowed to rescue cats until any children in the house are over 3) Maisey is the queen yes, she has 2 to 3 weeks left according to the vet but he wasnt too sure to be honest! She is very round bless her, showing all the usual signs, increased appetite, more affectionate, and has started sleeping much more in the last three days so its a bit of a waiting game now


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

How exciting! New family for you *and* the kitty!


----------

